
Project Scarlett: Microsoft unveils next-generation Xbox game console - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2019/06/09/project-scarlett-microsoft-unveils-next-generation-xbox-game-console/
======
70122-_6
well, thinking outta da compton-box for just a second. Does anyone want to put
Ubuntu mate onto an Xbox360 classic?

'cos they only cost 20 bucks plus postage these days, libxenon being the
principal component.

[http://free60.org](http://free60.org) DM me, cheers.

